# Question: Double Registering AQHA and APHA- Can anyone help?



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

You can't register the foal with AQHA with the dam only having APHA papers.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

JCnGrace said:


> You can't register the foal with AQHA with the dam only having APHA papers.


This. Registration is all about parentage, and the dam would have to be double registered APHA/AQHA to double register the foal.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

As stated before, to get AQHA papers for the foal you have to get all APHA registered horses in her lineage to be also registered with AQHA. Which might be easy if her dam is a crop out from crossing a thoroughbred and a AQHA, but if you find that the dam has APHA registered parents and grandparents, it may be next to impossible to get them AQHA registered in order to register the weanling and it will be very expensive.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> As stated before, to get AQHA papers for the foal you have to get all APHA registered horses in her lineage to be also registered with AQHA. Which might be easy if her dam is a crop out from crossing a thoroughbred and a AQHA, but if you find that the dam has APHA registered parents and grandparents, it may be next to impossible to get them AQHA registered in order to register the weanling and it will be very expensive.


^^^^^This. 

When I bought Honey Boo Boo I looked into getting her reg'd with AQHA. She's linebred Skipper W, so I thought, shouldn't be too hard, right? Well, except that I'd have had to do DNA testing on EVERY horse in her pedigree until I found the ones that had already been DNA'd in AQHA's databanks, it would have been easy. THAT would have cost me a fortune. She's fine just as APHA and her "kids" will be APHA and/or Pinto, Palomino or Buckskin reg'd, depending on what we get.


----------

